# gonna smoke a blade pot roast.....



## lth80 (Jul 23, 2011)

This was kind of a last minute thing, went to the market and picked up a blade pot roast.

Is this going to be good to smoke and can someone give me process to follow?

like what temp to cook it to, foil or no foil ...that sort of thing.   It doesn't look like many ppl smoke this type of cut.


----------



## meateater (Jul 23, 2011)

I would smoke it till 140 and foil with some juice of your choice and take it to 200. Let it rest for an hour wrapped and enjoy. Should make some great sammies.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2011)

This is a good question for Pops.

Sounds to me like you would cook it just like a chuck roast. Smoke until 165, then foil with some liquid and return to smoker until IT is 205, then pull it for BBQ sammies.

This might be a good time to use the search feature while your waiting for a better answer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2011)

After doing a search myself this is what I came up with.

"That is a relatively lean cut, so probably not the best for pulling.  It literally comes right off the top of the shoulder blade.  Best cooking with a hot, dry method.  Can look a little like a eye of round, but not as lean or tender.  If smoking, smoke to med rare Internal Temp for best results IMHO."

Hope this helps.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 24, 2011)

The blade pot roast is a chuck roast with a slice of the shoulder blade in it.  







It should be roasted with moisture to break down the connective tissue; either by foiling at some  point with moisture added (braising) or put in the smoker in a pan with some liquid of your choice (water, beer, Jack... lol!) and cook to 200° - 205° for pulling.  It should fall apart and be like any pot roast and be delicious!  (..never hurts to add some of my favorite... horseradish!).


----------



## roller (Jul 24, 2011)

Its funny how someone will say " This is one for Pops" and BAM there he is have you got a button that some presses to alert you to answer a question.....lol


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2011)

Roller said:


> Its funny how someone will say " This is one for Pops" and BAM there he is have you got a button that some presses to alert you to answer a question.....lol




No, I just troll the new messages every day and look for ways I can be of help.  I also just posted my email addresses so if someone is looking for help you can get a hold of me to let me know.  I am just thankful to have the opportunity to pass on some knowledge while I am here if it will benefit others in areas I am skilled in; after two strokes you realize how mortal you are and how quick your skills can be taken from you, like typing, cutting, communicating, etc.  It's good to be vertical, lol!


----------



## flash (Jul 25, 2011)

*blade roast = blade pot roast = blade chuck roast  Notes:  *  This makes a good pot roast, but it's too tough to cook using dry heat.  *Substitutes:  *arm pot roast OR cross rib roast OR brisket

So as pop said, add the moisture.

http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatBeefChuck.html

Great link for info on Chucks.....ya know, when Pops isn't around.


----------



## lth80 (Jul 27, 2011)

actually the cut was very fatty and tender...not tough at all. 

Anyway I didn't get a response here on time so I cooked it to 145F and it didn't turn out very good.

Guess I should have put some more thought/research into before trying something new lol

I think it would have been much better cooking to 200 like you guys suggested.

thx


----------



## flash (Jul 27, 2011)

LTH80 said:


> actually the cut was very fatty and tender...not tough at all.
> 
> Anyway I didn't get a response here on time so I cooked it to 145F and it didn't turn out very good.
> 
> ...




Probably because we don't go by time, but by internal temps. I have had some chucks take from 4 to just over 6 hours. Depends on which chuck and how thick. Definitely have to get into the 200º area if you want to pull it. 180º or so to slice it.


----------

